# catawaba



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

put a long hard day in up at catawba today. cought 2 eyes befor 10am and then not another bite all day didnt leave till dark. did anybody do any good up there. everyone i talked to had the same outcome as me


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

we were a ways from catawba but couldn't get them to bite. marked fish all day but had lock jaw.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

The group that I fished with ended up with 8 between 4 shanties (I blanked) Coming off the ice the ODNR officer said that most got between 0-2 fish that he had checked and no limit catches. I cant believe how many marks I had on the VEX and couldnt get any of them to bite. We fished from 7am-about 5pm. A long, humbling day on the ice for sure!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one with bad luck. 1 eye for about 9 hours of fishing. I didn't even lose or miss any bites either. Guess you can say 1 for1!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Yep they are not really turned on yet ?? Lots of marks but not many takers ! Tomb & His brother and myself had 10 saturday ! I did have a few other buddies out that did get their limits but not many did that ? It will get alot better I'm sure of that !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Josh, what size eye did you land? 

Nate's been at Mosquito the last 2 days. Blanked out yesterday, but one poling alot of perch today. Lookes like I may be cleaning fish when he arrives home tonight.


----------



## Bear714 (Jan 14, 2007)

I agree guys, it was a pretty tough bite today. Got one good eater---the only dumb one around us---lol. Have to keep hitting them hard--they got to eat one of these days.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

I fished sat. and sun, Sat got 2 tickets between 4 guys and Sun... well that was another story. Not even a bump all day, amazing how fast things can change. Everyone have fun at the parking lot  !! We used #6 pimples with the green strip 25 fow that was pretty stained. Overall it was a great weekend!!


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I was out sat and landed 5,went sunday and fished till 10:30 North west about 2.5 miles and not a hit.The parking would be better there, if people parked with out taking up 4spots side ways.I know the lot is a mess with the snow,But there was alot of wasted space do to parking where ever they stopped.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

well i guess i didnt forget what i was doing. least i didnt stay for sunday from the way it sounds. jon i landed a 6 and a 3 pounder. both aroud 20". 1 male 1 female.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

My son and I each caught 4 on Sunday. The smallest was around 20" and the rest were 24" to 27". We fished west of Green and were outside any groups. The fish were scattered and we had to move to find fish. We both missed several fish at the hole and getting our limit was possible. Not a lot of marks, I guess we caught or had bites from about 50% of the fish we marked. Best lures seemed to be silver/green Pimples and Cast Masters and gold Little Cleo's.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

bite picked up today. jeff brought his son ben who tore em up


----------

